#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] (狐狸扮演)《北方之靈（Spirit of the North）》將於今年春季登陸

## 狼王白牙

先放上幾個預告：

https://www.bilibili.com/video/av89357630

https://www.bilibili.com/video/av29631214

https://www.bilibili.com/video/av29500419




Infuse Studio今天宣佈將為PS4平台推出冒險遊戲《北方之魂（Spirit of the North）》。這款遊戲首先登陸PS4，之後還會推出對應其它平台的版本。

《北方之魂》從北歐的民間傳說汲取靈感，遊戲講述了紅色狐狸主角與極光的守護者之間的關係和故事，玩家將操作狐狸一邊追蹤天邊那條紅色的綵帶，一邊展開冒險。玩家將在遊戲中解開古代文明的秘密。

在首次發佈的這段《北方之魂》當中，我們看到了冰天雪地和廣袤的草地。也許這也將成為一款治癒系的作品。





=====

感覺音樂好棒嗷
狐狸扮演加上壯闊的參加場面，好新鮮啊

----------


## Charlinkle

我的ps4終於能不吃灰啦，之前有在switch上見過一個有關狐狸的遊戲，畫風都很棒啊。

----------


## 狼王白牙

一年前发售的《Spirit of the North》这几天在电脑上玩通关了。Steam上有贩售，售价十分合理，但显卡效能注意，必须有130W输出以上显卡，才能有走路的粉雪效果，流畅的画面转动。

游戏中的狐狸给我很深的代入感，因此这款游戏成了近5年来，唯一一个在电脑前一个进入游戏就是好几个小时的游戏。（即使是RPG游戏也不会让我这样玩）

第一次玩，感觉地图十分广大，自由度非常高，但就是没什么提示，为了避免时间浪费太多，因此一面看攻略视频，一面把该找出来的 “古代遗骸” 找出来。但是后头玩出味道了，只有逛了半天还找不到任何东西才看提示。

为什么会玩出味道呢，因为除了游戏配乐十分好听外，在游戏中貌似体验出整个故事的全貌。不过，这个游戏绝对不像某些评论说的“治愈系游戏，事实上故事内容有些恐怖，而且大部分过程都是在找“狐狸神崇拜者”的遗骸。 :狐狸哭: 

XXX 以下有透剧  XXX 以下有透剧  XXX 以下有透剧  XXX 以下有透剧  XXX

从壁画中可以看出来，在古代有一群狐狸神灵崇拜萨满族（自己命名的），在狐狸神灵的庇佑下建立了宫殿，建立了以货物交易体系的文明。但是因为遇到了火山喷发的自然灾害，死光了…………而他们的遗骸散落在各个地方，而作为狐狸神灵，既然看大家这么虔诚，建设了壁画，许多狐狸的雕像，就该报答一点恩情，替自己的子民们超渡升天应该不为过吧。 :狐狸天使: 

这一点正是当了狐狸神的自己十分执着于这游戏的原因了 XDD 替大家完成遗愿，把手杖叼到他们身边，这是小事一桩。（*犬类动物本来就很喜欢叼东西啊，即使是作为狼的我只遗憾不能把“狐狸神崇拜者”的遗骸骨头也一起叼走*） :狐狸奸笑:

----------

